# Day after tomorow



## Maryjane (Feb 1, 2005)

*Hi everyone, well it looks like what I said a while back about the movie Day after tomorow was a good possibilety is coming to fruition.*

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20050201/ts_nm/environment_climate_dc


----------



## Neon (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's another link: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/05/0518_040518_dayafter.html

Apparently the movie greatly over-exaggerated the "overnight" type climate change, although there is sufficient data to show the earth is in a significant warming trend.  Either way, I enjoyed the movie!


----------



## Neil040 (Feb 1, 2005)

I liked the book and the film.. both well done

Reminded me of a great sci book from the 70's I think called the sixth winter.. I forget who by... in which the ice age cometh quite fast.. not as fast as the day after tomorrow but after six winters obviously.. in which the albido effect of six consective severe winters caused so uch reflection of solar energy that it was the tipping point... massive jet stream turbulance etc...

Better more plausible science as I remember it.. good read anyway

EDIT :  by Douglas Orgill  1981


----------



## Maryjane (Feb 2, 2005)

*I would say the ice age happened rather suddenly Neil I would say especialy when they have found animals frozen in ice still in a standing position and what ever they were eating still in their mouth. From what I've read we have already had many ice ages throughout the course of time from the begining of this planet and they are finding stuff that was frozen from previous icgages but anyway by measuring the aproximate time cycles btween icages we were at a point of the tail end of the last ice age but now things have been exelerated so rapidly we are finding ourself at the end of the sumer from the last ice age and aparently winter is coming on fast.*


----------

